# Retiring in Canada from United States questions



## grday (Jan 5, 2012)

Please excuse my grammar.

My credit is not that great but it not really bad.

I have will have $1,200 SSDI in a few years. I do have a disability but it won't cost the medical system any money. It is not a physical disability. My disability is better then it was but it is still permanent. I am willing to pay for International Medical insurance if it is affordable. I would be looking for a cheap place to rent. One bed room apartment. No U.S. credit checks. How much deposit would be required?

Which would be better for living in Canada?
Social Security Direct Mastercard express debit card or
Getting a Bank account that doesn't do U.S. Credit checks & get an interac card or a debit card?

I would also want internet, cable, cell phone(Prepaid is ok), landline phone? The cost of each would be nice.

I would like to know what the food cost is Canada compared to the U.S.?

It doesn't matter where Canada, as long as it affordable, close to a grocery store and has good public transportation. 

One thing I don't think I could stand is 6 months of darkness & 6 months of light 24 hours a day.

What steps would I need to do to retire/live in Canada?

Thank you for this info.


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

Are you planning to live permanently in Canada?

If yes then you will have to look to see if you are avaible for any type of visa (unless you also have the Canadian citizenship)? 

You should have a look here : Application Forms and Guides

I would not think that you could get a visa (for retirement) normally it's for working or starting a business or family reasons...

Have you ever been to Canada because most places do not have 6 months of darkers and 6 months of lightness that is only in the North where only small communities live !!:confused2:


----------



## grday (Jan 5, 2012)

Joanne_Manchester said:


> Are you planning to live permanently in Canada?
> 
> If yes then you will have to look to see if you are avaible for any type of visa (unless you also have the Canadian citizenship)?
> 
> ...



I am from the U.S. No I haven't visited Canada. Canada is off my list after reading that link unless there is a way to be a dual citizen.


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

grday said:


> I am from the U.S. No I haven't visited Canada. Canada is off my list after reading that link unless there is a way to be a dual citizen.


You will have the same problem anywhere outside the USA , every country have an immigration process. Some countries are more difficult to get than other but most expect you to either work, study or start a business or family reasons /ancestry visa...


----------



## grday (Jan 5, 2012)

Joanne_Manchester said:


> You will have the same problem anywhere outside the USA , every country have an immigration process. Some countries are more difficult to get than other but most expect you to either work, study or start a business or family reasons /ancestry visa...


Not correct. There are places that have retirement visas. One example is Panama. So look likes I go to the Panama forum to see how complicated it is.

I am not allowed to work to get SSDI. I am not interested in studying. No family in any other country that I know of. 

If I am not mistaking. The Bahamas will allow you to live there. In fact, they might hire anyone. It would be a lot more then U.S. minimum wage. That is an island.


----------



## herrycrome (Jan 20, 2012)

It has difficult weather, with a better part of the year either cold or in freezing temperatures. There are some pocket areas however such as Alberta, Manitoba and Saskatchewan that are best for their hot summers, scant rainfall.


----------



## grday (Jan 5, 2012)

I just remembered something according to UN human Rights article. Under Article's 20-30 (Not sure of the exact article ) Any persons may choose to live in any country he or she chooses. It also the same article that say's the government has to provide people a decent standard of living. It looks like a lot of countries including the U.S. violate both rules. I am sure both Canada & U.S. signed that article. I got an exact copy of the article laying around but I got to find it. This is not a new rule. It was done many years ago. I think it was 1955 they did that.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Article 20 is about the right of freedom of peaceful assembly and association. And article 30 stipulates “ Nothing in this Declaration may be interpreted as implying for any State, group or person any right to engage in any activity or to perform any act aimed at the destruction of any of the rights and freedoms set forth herein.”

But maybe you are referring to Article 3, with its right to live (= not to be killed). And as an American, they give you to right to live in the US. 
But if you think everybody has the right to live where they want, about 8 million people who try to get into the US every year through your yearly Diversity Lottery (where they give about 55.000 visa to people who have a high school diploma and no criminal record), will love you!

Article 13 gives you the right of freedom of movement and residence... within the borders of each state.

Maybe if you stop paying your bills, you can find a country where you can apply for asylum from persecution? ;-)

The Human Rights:
The Universal Declaration of Human Rights


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

grday said:


> I just remembered something according to UN human Rights article. Under Article's 20-30 (Not sure of the exact article ) Any persons may choose to live in any country he or she chooses. It also the same article that say's the government has to provide people a decent standard of living. It looks like a lot of countries including the U.S. violate both rules. I am sure both Canada & U.S. signed that article. I got an exact copy of the article laying around but I got to find it. This is not a new rule. It was done many years ago. I think it was 1955 they did that.


Ohh common !! If this was true everybody would be moving to countries like Canada, USA or in Europe.
I think you are referring to this:
Article 13.

(1) Everyone has the right to freedom of movement and residence within the borders of each state.
(2) Everyone has the right to leave any country, including his own, and to return to his country.

This doesn't say you can live in any country you want, it says you can move freely to another country (meaning going on holiday, etc...) and be able return to your country.


----------



## grday (Jan 5, 2012)

(Mod feel free to move this thread to general discussion )

I am trying not to be political but posting this as a reference. 

I found copy I made. It was from a book I got at the library. 



> The Universal Declaration of Human Right was adopted by the United Nations in 1948, A little like a guarantee for living. It sets out your freedoms and right as a human being.
> 
> Articles 1-5
> All humans beings are born free and equal and have the same rights whatever their race, religion, gender or beliefs. Everyone is entitled to life, liberty and security.
> ...


The U.S. is violating some of those. One is adequate standard of living, That is why I want really want to move. I can’t get an adequate standard of living in the U.S. Articles 23-27. Just for the record I am on a really cheap internet service

As far as they other thing, I was referring Articles 13-17. I guess you would have to seek asylum. Sorry, I misinterpreted that Article.


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

grday said:


> (Mod feel free to move this thread to general discussion )
> 
> I am trying not to be political but posting this as a reference.
> 
> ...


You are misinterpreting all the Articles:
adequate standard of living : do you eat everyday? Do you have a shelter? Are you wearing clothes at the moment? that is what adequate standard of living is , the minimum to be able to live (food, shelter and clothes). Even cheap internet is luxury so if you can afford that it means you have adequate standard of living.

I think you are losing you time trying to find something in there that would allow you to move anywhere you want , if you want to move do it the proper way.
Find a country that would accept you as an immigrant , you mentionned that some countries have "retirement" visa so you best option is to look at which ones and follow the correct procedures.


----------



## grday (Jan 5, 2012)

Adequate standard of living is up to interpretation. Internet in the U.S. is becoming a necessity even for the low income even to get some help. You can't do somethings in person. The libraries won't allow you to do everything on their computer-some are really strict. You are also limited on time using the computer at the library.

low income would still need something for entertainment not just reading a book. Not everywhere can you use an outdoor antenna and/or get reception. You would at least have the limited service package (bare bones). The phone will still be need, so people can call you and so can government help.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Human Rights are there to keep you alive, not about having fun or to be able to entertain yourself.
Vint Cerf: Internet Access Not a Human Right | News & Opinion | PCMag.com

Don't get me wrong: I wouldn't like it either if I had no monney, poor housing, heardly a health insurance, no computer, no monney to enjoy a restaurant or a museum... But I don't consider these things as human rights.


----------



## grday (Jan 5, 2012)

I read the article. I hate to say this but from reading the article. Vint cerf is incorrect, the reason two countries & the UN have declared the internet a human right. He never did comment on what the two countries said. I do admit the UN definition was vague. 

Two countries have already recognized the internet as a human right. The UN is going to have to amended the human rights.

What I was talking about, internet not as a human right but as a necessary item. I know some necessary services that only can be applied through the internet in the U.S. Some billers now require you to pay them online only. Even low income are using a computer to apply for help at their home or at the local help office. Either way it still uses the internet. The senior work programs in the U.S. now requires workers to have email. For the low income that can work. Internet is needed to find jobs. For disabled, they can look up things to help, chat with other people in the same situation, get help with some problems and so on.

Personally, I hate the internet becoming a necessary item.


----------

